# 32 bit or 64 bit?



## reppa (May 5, 2011)

How can I check my FreeBSD installation is 32 bit or 64 bit?

reppa


----------



## vermaden (May 5, 2011)

Check output of uname -m command.


----------



## reppa (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. I have i386 version.


----------



## vermaden (May 5, 2011)

32bit - i386
64bit - amd64


----------

